
XPubs and YPubs and ZPubs Oh My - crwalker
https://medium.com/tokensoft/xpubs-and-ypubs-and-zpubs-oh-my-3f5818e98835
======
masonicyc
Fascinating - was not aware of the nuances and power behind Bitcoin key
generation

